

Fit-PC2: smallest 6W Intel Atom PC - pookleblinky
http://fit-pc2.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

======
grouchyOldGuy
Thanks! I'd forgotten about the fit-PC. I now have need for something small
and miserly on power for home automation (and maybe another for an mp3 player
in my car).

